# Off Lease Hardware Vendor



## drmike (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone around here buying off lease servers and related network gear?

Looking for options out there of reputable off lease companies.   Looking for HP, Dell and Supermicro.

Looking for prior generation gear and for availability in the United States.

Feel free to recommend your vendor.  PMs are fine on this.


----------



## Virtovo (Mar 18, 2014)

Do you have any limitation on age?  Also location?


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking for prior generation stuff mainly, not current release stuff.

Location is United States.


----------



## kaniini (Mar 18, 2014)

You can get a lot of this sort of stuff from DataSales.  They sell it off pretty cheap.


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2014)

Aware of Datasales.   @kaniini,   do they do leases on that sort of gear too, or is that cash outright purchasing?


----------



## kaniini (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have any experience personally leasing with Datasales, just buying offlease gear from them.  I doubt they will do a lease on used equipment though, as one of the key requirements of their leasing contracts, at least from what people have told me, is that the equipment must be under a service contract or warranty.  Off lease equipment would no longer be warrantied.


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 18, 2014)

kaniini said:


> I don't have any experience personally leasing with Datasales, just buying offlease gear from them.  I doubt they will do a lease on used equipment though, as one of the key requirements of their leasing contracts, at least from what people have told me, is that the equipment must be under a service contract or warranty.  Off lease equipment would no longer be warrantied.



My understanding is they will do refurb/off-lease stuff in contracts, but I'm not sure how willing they go about that. The bulk of their contracts are on new hardware. Not 100% on that though.


----------



## jenok (Mar 19, 2014)

For leasing company you can contact manderson at presidio dot com, his full name is Michael Anderson. They have partnership with Wiredzone. for Wiredzone side, you can contact bf at wiredzone dot com, his full name is Bruno Felix.


----------

